# Booking



## Hyliannightmare (Jul 27, 2011)

kind of a nooby question but how do gigging and touring bands on here take care of booking so far for my group i've just messaged any promoters/bookers in the area and asked if they have any opnenings which usually results in them saying they will hit me up later and they don't

should i contact the venues themselves and just set up our own shows or what?


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jul 27, 2011)

Do the promoters/booking agents know who your band is or are you calling them cold? As in just calling them saying "hey I have a band can I get a show?". Typically you need to show promoters and booking agents that you're a band worth booking. 

You can talk to venues on your own, and you should, but don't be surprised if they refer you to an in-house booking agent. 

Have you talked to local bands in your area? They'll certainly be able to help you out.


----------



## Hyliannightmare (Jul 27, 2011)

we've contacted most places cold i guess we just aren't really sure how to get our foot in the door so to speak
if you aren't a straight up deathcore chug alug band around here most of the local booking agencies don't touch you


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jul 27, 2011)

You usually have to show them your band, and make it clear that you'll draw a crowd.


----------



## Hyliannightmare (Jul 27, 2011)

thats the ting we are just starting up we only have one recording not sure how much of a crowd we will be bringing


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jul 27, 2011)

Hyliannightmare said:


> thats the ting we are just starting up we only have one recording not sure how much of a crowd we will be bringing


 
Sounds like you're more in a position to talk to some local bands and have them throw you on some of thier shows, mainly smaller local shows at small/home venues.


----------



## AvantGuardian (Jul 27, 2011)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Sounds like you're more in a position to talk to some local bands and have them throw you on some of thier shows, mainly smaller local shows at small/home venues.



 Good advice.

If you're just starting out, its a lot easier to try and get hooked up by friends in bands who are putting together bills. Working with booking agents if you don't really have any gigging history can be frustrating, but you can't really blame them for passing you over since its their job to try and get the venue as packed as they can. If you don't really have any connections in other bands, I'd recommend trying to make some (go out to shows of similar bands you like, talk to them after they play, buy them beer) and maybe try to book at smaller or less traditional venues. They tend to be more flexible with who they book.


----------



## AdenM (Jul 27, 2011)

My band just started gigging too dude, i think you gotta have a few solid recordings out there, and have all your contact info readily available. We frequent the 4 main venues in our area because alot of good bands come through, and we always talk to the managers during or after the concerts. Weve gotten three shows in the past month, so I think all you can do is give as many venues as possible your info both through their websites and in person, and make sure you can give a great show


----------



## Hyliannightmare (Jul 27, 2011)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Sounds like you're more in a position to talk to some local bands and have them throw you on some of thier shows, mainly smaller local shows at small/home venues.






AvantGuardian said:


> Good advice.
> 
> If you're just starting out, its a lot easier to try and get hooked up by friends in bands who are putting together bills. Working with booking agents if you don't really have any gigging history can be frustrating, but you can't really blame them for passing you over since its their job to try and get the venue as packed as they can. If you don't really have any connections in other bands, I'd recommend trying to make some (go out to shows of similar bands you like, talk to them after they play, buy them beer) and maybe try to book at smaller or less traditional venues. They tend to be more flexible with who they book.




alright we iwll start talking to some of the bands around here at get on thier good side see if that opens some doors for us. thank you!


----------



## Hyliannightmare (Jul 27, 2011)

AdenM said:


> My band just started gigging too dude, i think you gotta have a few solid recordings out there, and have all your contact info readily available. We frequent the 4 main venues in our area because alot of good bands come through, and we always talk to the managers during or after the concerts. Weve gotten three shows in the past month, so I think all you can do is give as many venues as possible your info both through their websites and in person, and make sure you can give a great show



we have been taking our sweet time with recording i guess we should step that up and we've had some success with the smaller venues around here we just want to get some opening slots on bigger venues and shows


----------



## Fiction (Jul 28, 2011)

You don't need Solid Recordings to get gigging. Use your Phone or anything to record your band playing through a few songs, toss it on a cd. A demo is purely for the music and there not going to pass you up if you don't have your music mixed and mastered.

You need to show the booking agents what you play and why they should help you out.


----------



## ZXIIIT (Jul 28, 2011)

Also go to local shows, if you support your local scene, your local scene will support you and other bands will appreciate you being at the shows, which will help develop relationships and getting shows together, plus it's always good to promote your band but don't be overly pushy with it.


----------



## tacotiklah (Jul 28, 2011)

Been there, done that buddy. In my band Im in charge of booking and promoting, so I can help you.

Since you are new, booking your own show is a bad idea. Network with other bands in your area and develop friendships. Go to local shows and support the scene. Once you develop a reputation for being a cool person, see if one of those bands will let you open for them. Never demand a certain timeslot, or show any kind of douchebaggery. Do your best to keep your bandmates from pulling that crap too.

When you ask, have some stuff/info on hand:
-A recording of at least one song. I keep my bands EP on my mp3 player for this purpose. Always choose your best song for this, and while it doesnt have to be perfect, make sure that the production quality is at least listenable. 
-Have a good logo and/or band photo on hand. This will make life easier for the bands that are making flyers. Offer to help them with making flyers as well. Again, demonstrate that you and your band mean business and arent lazy bastards. 
-Have up to date contact info handy, including a current phone number, band email address, and the URL of any social/band networking sites your band is on. (like facebook, twitter, myspace, reverbnation, etc.)


Also, show up on time, every time. Setup and tear down your equipment quickly. Practice this at rehearsal. Trust me when I say that nothing will piss off other bands quite like a band that moves like a damn turtle during setup/tear-down and cuts into their set time. Bands that do this wont be booked for shows after a while. Dont be that band.

-Write good music. Nothing attracts people quite like an amazing band thats made up of cool, chill dudes. Make absolutely sure that your set is down tighter than a nun's butthole. Sloppy/crap playing will reflect poorly on your band and can eventually lead to your band getting passed over come booking time.

Its hard work, time consuming, and, at times, absolutely frustrating. But follow my advice and your band should find shows with no problem.


----------



## Hyliannightmare (Jul 28, 2011)

thank yo uso much to everyone that has chimed in we've picked up a few shows already!


----------



## Mr_Nugglet (Aug 20, 2011)

Fiction said:


> You don't need Solid Recordings to get gigging. Use your Phone or anything to record your band playing through a few songs, toss it on a cd. A demo is purely for the music and there not going to pass you up if you don't have your music mixed and mastered.
> 
> You need to show the booking agents what you play and why they should help you out.



My band hasn't had recordings in the entire year we've been playing shows which isn't a good thing but we've had many many shows by just becoming really good friends with the bands.


----------



## Powermetalbass (Aug 23, 2011)

I used to be a metal promoter in my region for up and coming underground bands. I'd get cold calls from so many bands on a daily basis it just got annoying. I don't mind checking out a band if they have done some research first (know a little about weho I am and what I'm looking for). If your a regional band (within an hours drive of the venue) Go to a couple shows, check out the venue, get to know the promoter or atleast let him know your alive by supporting his shows. If you do that first and then ask him about doing a show he will be more receptive as you are a patron (helping his business) and he may remember that next time he needs a band and is stuck between your band and the band of some schmo just using him for the exposure and paycheck.


----------



## Lagtastic (Aug 26, 2011)

Hire someone with a simple 8 track recorder to come to a practice and record a few songs, and burn them to a CD. That is, if you have your own mics. 


Or, a cheaper better idea, purchase a Zoom Q3 HD cancorder ($300 USD). The sound quality on these is amazing, even at high volumes. Take a quick video of a few songs at a practice session, put it on a DVD to help you support your cause.


----------



## Albionic (Aug 28, 2011)

as has been said make friends with other bands and be prepared to play anywhere on the bill.Also be ready to play at a moments notice and inform venues/promoters that this is the case.bands let people down all the time and if you can be ready to fill a slot with a few hours notice with minimum fuss your foot will be in the door and you will have earned some brownie points with promoters/venue owners/other bands. 
i have got soooo many gigs because my band got a call from a promoter who didn't want to give us a shot but got desperate.They were usually so grateful that we turned up and didn't suck that we were offered another gig with proper time to prepare and promote it.


----------

